# What is attractive to me



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

In case this was the direction songbird intended it to go, ill start
LONG hair in a woman is attractive to me. Long as to be, for sure down at or slightly below the back strap bra line when her head is straight looking ahead.
I like a woman who is in a weight range of between 120, and 250lbs in tight clothes. I don't like boob tubes tops. I like women in push up bras. I like women whos boobs are kept where they were when they were 20. I hate sandels and mules/flats. Im a sucker for a women in heels, but I realize that heels are usually impractical, although ive seen womens shoes with the sole being altogether and the show itself being raised above a cork or whatever sole say 3in. I like women in tight jeans, blouses that are tied in the middle, not buttoned, OCCASIONALLY. I like diversity, not the same look, all the time.
I realize, that ill never find such a woman, but, in order to possibly direct songbirds posting where she might have intended it to go, im putting my listing out, of what I find appealing, sexy, and sensuous in what makes a attractive woman.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It's great to know how shallow you really are, Bill. Thanks!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I find what makes a lady attractive has little to do with looks...…..


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

shawnlee said:


> I find what makes a lady attractive has little to do with looks...…..


Agreed. Easy on the eyes is nice but no amount of physical beauty compensates for character flaws worthy of mention.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

You could always get one of those blow up dolls.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I am definitely not your type,lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bill, list your best assets so all the women with long hair and big boobs in sports bras can see if you're compatible.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

no really said:


> You could always get one of those blow up dolls.


Inflatable or explosive?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Attractive, someone who is comfortable with themselves...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

On your list all I got is the big boobs,but they are not like they were when I was 20 because they fed children!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You always use to like a woman who could pull a plow for 14 hours a day. Whassah matter, she wore your fantasy muscle out?


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

I will say this about FarmboyBill.

#1 - Apparently, he has given this topic considerable thought.

#2 - He knows what he likes and doesn't like. 

You have written a nice summary Bill, the next time you update your profile on one of the online dating sites you should copy and paste in the section 'what you are looking for in a woman'.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tobster said:


> I will say this about FarmboyBill.
> 
> #1 - Apparently, he has given this topic considerable thought.
> 
> ...


Bill has thought about this, and shared it, many times over the years. Not much has changed and probably never will. Bless his heart.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I think a man who keeps himself well groomed and clean and who works to take care of his family is god dam sexy. A mustache like Sam Elliott would not hurt.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

happy hermits said:


> I think a man who keeps himself well groomed and clean and who works to take care of his family is god dam sexy. A mustache like Sam Elliott would not hurt.


Amen


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm also a sucker for a man in wranglers or Carhartt,oh my


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Oregon1986 said:


> I'm also a sucker for a man in wranglers or Carhartt,oh my



Wranglers like to crawl up your ass, I just can't stand them. Butt, I like looking at women in Wranglers


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> Wranglers like to crawl up your ass, I just can't stand them. Butt, I like looking at women in Wranglers


Lol imagine wearing a thong


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

I find it rather hilarious that those of limited social skills start a thread rather than respond to one.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bill I figured it out,you described Daisy Duke!


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> Wranglers like to crawl up your ass, I just can't stand them. *Butt*, I like looking at women in Wranglers


Freudian slip?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I figgered id catch hail for this, BUTT, the question was asked by bird, and I wasn't sure she had gotten the answers she might be looking for, SO, having a big pair of Q HONIES I gave MY answer. I respect those who followed suit, and would NEVER think of running YOU down for all your individual choices.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks for having my back Bill!  I almost just peed my pants laughing as I read thru this one!! I don't know if I was asking the question in my post based purely on physical attributes but as more of a general question. I honestly was pleasantly surprised to see that the majority of the guys' answers werent about the physical. But hey, if we're being honest like Bill we could probably be just as concise and descriptive. Mr. Sourdough however, gets first prize for ultra-transparency cuz that whole moose thing is some freaky sh*#!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the kind remarks.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, id rather have your, er nivvermind lol


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Smell is the most attractive feature of a woman. just out of the shower skin that when you walk up behind them wrap your arms around and lay your face on their back and just take a long deep breath.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

FarmboyBill said:


> Well, id rather have your, er nivvermind lol


Easy there big feller....Don't make it so that you gotta have a crow bar to get your hoof out your mouth


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

M5farm said:


> Smell is the most attractive feature of a woman. just out of the shower skin that when you walk up behind them wrap your arms around and lay your face on their back and just take a long deep breath.


Kind'a like when I open a vacuum sealed can of dark roast coffee and I quick stick my nose in the can for a deep inhale. Then I feel kind'a like a pervert for doing that, then I figure screw it, and do it again. I think my lady moose observed me doing the coffee sniff one time. She seemed to act funny, but with the size of her nose I really could not offer her a sniff.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> Kind'a like when I open a vacuum sealed can of dark roast coffee and I quick stick my nose in the can for a deep inhale. Then I feel kind'a like a pervert for doing that, then I figure screw it, and do it again. I think my lady moose observed me doing the coffee sniff one time. She seemed to act funny, but with the size of her nose I really could not offer her a sniff.


while I admit I do love the smell of coffee beans it does not have the same "effect" as the smell of a woman. Maybe my olfactory sense is keener or something but I have never had a lady call me a pervert for saying ,you smell good.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Yall take it easy on Bill. He is describing what every male would like to have, whether they will admit to it or not. Talking about other, non-physical attributes is their way of trying to show they are not complete horn dogs. Men, the ones with a decent amount of testosterone anyway, are hardwired to look at the boobs and the butts first. Then the face, then the rest. They want the body, the face to go with it. Personality, brains, character, all don't count until they want a permanent partner. 

It is just biology for a male to want a female that looks big boobed and wide hipped. His subconscious, primal urge is to reproduce, that sort of female draws his attention. Her biological urge is for a large, strong man that is able to take care of her, provide food and shelter, and defend her from other males. 

So, Bill, in his description is following his primal instincts as a male. He knows what he likes even if he doesn't understand the basic biology of it, he responds as a male. 

If this wasn't a family site, I could put it another way, but I don't want to get kicked off the board.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Song, LOL lol
Alice, Im not fond of BIG boobs. Im interested in average boobs that stay up where they started. Im also not fond of big butts.
(Personality, brains, and character). Men USUALLY, ALWAYS look for a sense of what they consider as beautiful, BEFORE investigating whether a woman was the personality, brains, and character. 
Women look for Sam Elliott, or The Maroboro Man in a guy, and when found THEN go for how much security they can provide


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Women look for Sam Elliott, or The Maroboro Man in a guy, and when found THEN go for how much security they can provide


If that were true only the Sam Elliots of the world who were also rich would get married.

Sam Elliot is fun to look at, though!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

This is what is attractive to me, and has been for almost 36 years. What makes him so attractive, beyond his good looks, is that he still tells me that he can't believe I'm with him, and how lucky he is. He doesn't understand I'm the lucky one.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Irish Pixie said:


> View attachment 67884
> 
> 
> This is what is attractive to me, and has been for almost 36 years. What makes him so attractive, beyond his good looks, is that he still tells me that he can't believe I'm with him, and how lucky he is. He doesn't understand I'm the lucky one.


The fact that you both consider yourselves to be the lucky one for having the other tells me that not only are you each right for the other but have the relationship most people only dream of having.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> View attachment 67884
> 
> 
> This is what is attractive to me, and has been for almost 36 years. What makes him so attractive, beyond his good looks, is that he still tells me that he can't believe I'm with him, and how lucky he is. He doesn't understand I'm the lucky one.


That's what I'm talking about Mrs. Pixie!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

First thing inna mornin', I'ma run down to Wally World and buy me a push-up bra anna long wig so fellers'll like me more better! LOL!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought you had yer guy mama?
Terri because there are so few women as I described them, is one reason I never got one. I had to settle for what I could find that would have me. The same thing goes for women. There aint enough Sams in the world, so they have to settle for what poor boobs like me they can snag, AND SHAKE DOWN lol lol Jus joking on the last. lol


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes, I've got my feller. I was just funnin'.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Alice Kramden said:


> Yall take it easy on Bill. He is describing what every male would like to have, whether they will admit to it or not.


Sorry, but you're totally wrong, Bill described what adolescent boys want before they have any experience.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U mean that guys WANT women with short hair, saggers, loose clothes and flip flops? Dang, IF that's the case, I guess I never grew up, AND IM GLAD OF IT.
THAT BEING SAID
Here I am trying to get the X back to live with me. Maybe im bipolar lol


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

FarmboyBill said:


> U mean that guys WANT women with short hair, saggers, loose clothes and flip flops? Dang, IF that's the case, I guess I never grew up, AND IM GLAD OF IT.
> THAT BEING SAID
> Here I am trying to get the X back to live with me. Maybe im bipolar lol


My guess is that it is not so much being attracted to the traits you mention here as others reaching the conclusion that you have no interest in attributes other than mammaries and posterior to the neglect of intelligence, character, and other less tangible yet important characteristics. Personally, although I take a different perspective myself, it really doesn't make any difference to me if you measure women by, well, what raises the flagpole. Some others consider it immature and gauche.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> U mean that guys WANT women with short hair, saggers, loose clothes and flip flops? Dang, IF that's the case, I guess I never grew up, AND IM GLAD OF IT.
> THAT BEING SAID
> Here I am trying to get the X back to live with me. Maybe im bipolar lol


Short hair looks better on older women than long hair does, breasts sag with age as long as they are real, even small ones, loose clothes look better on imperfect bodies, not a fan of flip flops but also not a fan of high heels. Personality, and character is much more important than physical beauty.
I'm 62, I don't want a 20 year old.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bill....


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Around hwp...loves the outdoors..gardening...fishing...exploring...living for the adventure life is..coffee early outside...got to love her soul...looks will fade and things will change for all of us...to love with your eyes only is a recipe for disaster...


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

What the hecks wrong with flip flops????


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

FarmboyBill said:


> In case this was the direction songbird intended it to go, ill start
> LONG hair in a woman is attractive to me. Long as to be, for sure down at or slightly below the back strap bra line when her head is straight looking ahead.
> I like a woman who is in a weight range of between 120, and 250lbs in tight clothes. I don't like boob tubes tops. I like women in push up bras. I like women whos boobs are kept where they were when they were 20. I hate sandels and mules/flats. Im a sucker for a women in heels, but I realize that heels are usually impractical, although ive seen womens shoes with the sole being altogether and the show itself being raised above a cork or whatever sole say 3in. I like women in tight jeans, blouses that are tied in the middle, not buttoned, OCCASIONALLY. I like diversity, not the same look, all the time.
> I realize, that ill never find such a woman, but, in order to possibly direct songbirds posting where she might have intended it to go, im putting my listing out, of what I find appealing, sexy, and sensuous in what makes a attractive woman.


Bill...you got your thread back! Sorry for the part I played in the issue. Forgive me?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I fergot what the thread wuz about lol


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Good grief Mr. Bill!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Happens when your my age. As dad said many times, (Youll find out)


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> It's great to know how shallow you really are, Bill. Thanks!



LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> What the hecks wrong with flip flops????


 In town, at the mall, or in the house flips flops can be OK. On the farm they're just not practical. And where you are in that picture, I'd be worried about rattlers and scorpions myself.

Also if you have poor circulation like I do, it could be 100F out and my toes would still be cold if they were in the open like that.

But if it works for you, thats all that matters.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, what was just said.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I thought he was calling breasteses flip-flops.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Clem said:


> I thought he was calling breasteses flip-flops.


I've seen some of those too


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Clem said:


> I thought he was calling breasteses flip-flops.


Rule #1...never read things on HT...especially from Clem...whIle taking a drink of anything because it will inevitably come out your nose. I almost just died from inhaling my Dr. Pepper!!


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Rule #1...never read things on HT...especially from Clem...whIle taking a drink of anything because it will inevitably come out your nose. I almost just died from inhaling my Dr. Pepper!!


Business opportunity! Clem's Patented Sinus Cleaner!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Great, Iffn ida said that wimmins would be beating me silly. Course, that wouldn't take so much lol


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

elevenpoint said:


> Around hwp...loves the outdoors..gardening...fishing...exploring...living for the adventure life is..coffee early outside...got to love her soul...looks will fade and things will change for all of us...to love with your eyes only is a recipe for disaster...


And that's what it was like...we have not seen each other or talked since 6th grade...so I connected with her and messaged each other till midnight for a week...first phone call was 8 hours..
She came here Thursday evening and we went non stop hiking and exploring ending last night about dark catching smallmouth bass wading and fishing in the rain...a lot of catch up since it's been 45 years but we're still the same kids in the creek catching minnows and crawdads just like long ago...
She'll be back Wednesday...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U cant/wont believe how happy I am for you 11. Its been a long time huh?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Farmboy Bill said:


> U cant/wont believe how happy I am for you 11. Its been a long time huh?


45 years is a long time but it was like long ago when we grew up together...she reminded me of the same girl I knew that caught crawdads long ago as she did this weekend for hours...we hiked to springs and walked creeks just like before...some things never change and we're a lot like we were back then


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Everyone has different tastes. What I find attractive in a woman first and foremost is her smile. If she is happy and genuinely cheerful I might consider her physical attributes but they are really meaningless without the right attitude. My Yvonne caught my eye with her pretty smile and wonderful outlook on life. Yes, she is quite pretty, shapely, and has all the right stuff in all the right places but it was indeed her smile and attitude that first caught my eye. We've been together since dec 8th 2002, her smile, wit and sense of humor captured my heart that evening when I first walked up to her and gave her a hug on her front porch. That hug was followed up with a nice dinner out, most of the night spent chatting on her couch. Somewhere around four in the morning my ticker went into atrial fib and has been that way since. The docs all say it's a heart malfunction... I think I'm in love.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

On some it's a Pit Bull, on others it's money, some just nothing at all.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

That's attractive to me after a day together...


----------

